# airbnb?



## daveycrockett (Jul 27, 2012)

has anyone ever used this site, a guy i met last night on the train , nick adam of "hopoffcoupons", told me about this site where you would go on and find cheap rooms in private homes world wide ,,supposedly you can get a room for as little as ten dollars a night but the areas i looked up on it were not anywhere around 10 bucks,, im sure in a less populated area it would be inexpensive,,,im close to nyc. check it out maybe it could help you, someone. and please post with any experiences or info about this.. i mean right now its summer so i dont mind being "out" but winter comes quick.


----------



## wizehop (Jul 27, 2012)

Ya Ive used that site a few times..never a problem. Mind you I rented whole apts down in Colombia, never just a room


----------



## anakey (Jul 29, 2012)

A friend of mine uses airbnb quite a lot. He rents apartments, though, rather than just a room--

If you're looking for short-term, I've had luck with couchsurfing.org turning into a room rental situation...


----------

